# Any thoughts on asking God to bless "things"?



## earl40 (Jan 25, 2012)

"Dear Lord, bless our equipment, our computers and every instrument as we employ them to provide the best patient experience. Amen"

Is it me or is it silly to ask God to do such as in the prayer above?


----------



## seajayrice (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmmmm, rather add prayer for those that maintain and use the machines to provide optimal patient care.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 25, 2012)

"And all these blessings shall come upon you and overtake you, if you obey the voice of the LORD your God. Blessed shall you be in the city, and blessed shall you be in the field. Blessed shall be the fruit of your womb and the fruit of your ground and the fruit of your cattle, the increase of your herds and the young of your flock. *Blessed shall be your basket and your kneading bowl.* Blessed shall you be when you come in, and blessed shall you be when you go out." (Deuteronomy 28:1-6 ESV)

---------- Post added at 07:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 AM ----------

Blessing seems primarily directed towards people, but that can include their possessions as well.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 25, 2012)

I don't think there is anything wrong with asking God to bless inanimate objects just so long as one tells God HOW they would like him to bless those inanimate objects for his glory. I see that it is a big problem, in many prayers that I have heard, that people just ask God to bless this and that and, Lord, bless that person over there; but never tell God how they would him to bless. Some people might say that what they mean by asking God to bless 'so and so' is that they would grow in godliness or that they would not lose their job so that they would be able to support God's kingdom purposes. Well, why not pray pray those things instead? Just asking God to 'bless' is so vague that it begs for the answer 'how.'


----------



## Skyler (Jan 25, 2012)

@Jon: But it leaves the door open for God to bless that person in the way that seems best to Him. Maybe it _is_ best for so and so to lose their job in order to, say, learn to trust God.


----------



## earl40 (Jan 25, 2012)

Skyler said:


> "And all these blessings shall come upon you and overtake you, if you obey the voice of the LORD your God. Blessed shall you be in the city, and blessed shall you be in the field. Blessed shall be the fruit of your womb and the fruit of your ground and the fruit of your cattle, the increase of your herds and the young of your flock. *Blessed shall be your basket and your kneading bowl.* Blessed shall you be when you come in, and blessed shall you be when you go out." (Deuteronomy 28:1-6 ESV)
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 AM ----------
> 
> Blessing seems primarily directed towards people, but that can include their possessions as well.




I see how a "thing" can be blessed though I also see that these "things" cannot be seperated from the user of such. What I note is that we Christians seem to use "bless these things" as if it is an incatation for God to use these things apart from what He may indeed use them for. Like the ship contains some kind of "power" to majicly transport someone across the Atlantic.

"And all these blessings shall come upon you and overtake you, *if you obey the voice of the LORD your God*. Blessed shall you be in the city, and blessed shall you be in the field. Blessed shall be the fruit of your womb and the fruit of your ground and the fruit of your cattle, the increase of your herds and the young of your flock. Blessed shall be your basket and your kneading bowl. Blessed shall you be when you come in, and blessed shall you be when you go out." (Deuteronomy 28:1-6 ESV)


----------



## Skyler (Jan 25, 2012)

That's why I said that blessings are primarily directed towards people and secondarily towards their possessions. =)


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 25, 2012)

@Jonathan: I think that it is good and rightntonpray specific prayers because Jeusus said that could we ask ANYTHING in his name. But I am trying to understand where you are coming from--God is more wise than us.


----------



## MarieP (Jan 25, 2012)

earl40 said:


> "Dear Lord, bless our equipment, our computers and every instrument as we employ them to provide the best patient experience. Amen"



We ask God to bless our food, why not our equipment?


----------



## earl40 (Jan 25, 2012)

MarieP said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > "Dear Lord, bless our equipment, our computers and every instrument as we employ them to provide the best patient experience. Amen"
> ...



Good point. This is why I hesitate to pray to God in "mixed" company when eating with them. Call me nuts but I believe we are called to pray for but not with "mixed" company especially if you know some of those present are not Christian.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 25, 2012)

> I hesitate to pray to God in "mixed" company when eating with them



Jesus prayed in mixed company during the last supper when Judas was present. I admit that praying with unbelievers adds a certain tension in my prayers at times. But I don't let that bother me because it didn't seem to prevent Jesus from praying with Judas present. If Jesus prayed with mixed company then I am called to pray with mixed company.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 25, 2012)

sevenzedek said:


> @Jonathan: I think that it is good and rightntonpray specific prayers because Jeusus said that could we ask ANYTHING in his name. But I am trying to understand where you are coming from--God is more wise than us.



Granted, a lot of the time people pray generic nonspecific prayers because they are in a hurry and don't want to take the time to make their prayers specific. That may be a genuine lack of time or it may be simple laziness. But there is also some merit, I think, in making our prayers generic enough or open enough for God to act differently if His idea of what is best is better than ours.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 25, 2012)

sevenzedek said:


> > I hesitate to pray to God in "mixed" company when eating with them
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus prayed in mixed company during the last supper when Judas was present. I admit that praying with unbelievers adds a certain tension in my prayers at times. But I don't let that bother me because it didn't seem to prevent Jesus from praying with Judas present. If Jesus prayed with mixed company then I am called to pray with mixed company.



While I agree that prayer in mixed company is warranted (prayer, preaching and the sacraments are practiced in mixed company all the time) the logic you've applied here doesn't work. Not everything that Jesus did is to be something we are to do.


----------



## sevenzedek (Jan 25, 2012)

Todd and Jonathan: I am curious to know your recommendation for when my wife and I sit down for a meal with our unbelieving family. We thank God for the food when all are present. What would you recommend? Do we excuse ourselves from the table to thank God, ask for a moment of their silence while my wife and I thank God, say our prayers to God silently and not express our thanks before our watching family, or not pray at all? What about the believing spouse of an unbeliever who eats with her husband everyday? I thought for sure that the example Jesus gave us with Judas at the passover supper was pretty solid reasoning--that I should follow his example. While I agree that we are not necessarily called to do everything that Jesus did--i.e. accept the worship of men--we are called to do everything that is an example of sinless behavior. The bible condemns having any other gods before our God. But does the bible condemn praying with unbelievers? I think that if it was sinful for Jesus to pray with Judas then it would be sinful for me to pray with unbelievers too.

I don't regret any opposition to my statements. It is helping to think more deeply about what the bible has to say. I would like it if my apparent false reasoning was not toyed with and I would rather they be crushed by scriptural reasoning if they are indeed wrong. So, do your best. I would just like to know the truth here.


----------



## J. Dean (Jan 25, 2012)

sevenzedek said:


> Todd and Jonathan: I am curious to know your recommendation for when my wife and I sit down for a meal with our unbelieving family. We thank God for the food when all are present. What would you recommend? Do we excuse ourselves from the table to thank God, ask for a moment of their silence while my wife and I thank God, say our prayers to God silently and not express our thanks before our watching family, or not pray at all? What about the believing spouse of an unbeliever who eats with her husband everyday? I thought for sure that the example Jesus gave us with Judas at the passover supper was pretty solid reasoning--that I should follow his example. While I agree that we are not necessarily called to do everything that Jesus did--i.e. accept the worship of men--we are called to do everything that is an example of sinless behavior. The bible condemns having any other gods before our God. But does the bible condemn praying with unbelievers? I think that if it was sinful for Jesus to pray with Judas then it would be sinful for me to pray with unbelievers too.
> 
> I don't regret any opposition to my statements. It is helping to think more deeply about what the bible has to say. I would like it if my apparent false reasoning was not toyed with and I would rather they be crushed by scriptural reasoning if they are indeed wrong. So, do your best. I would just like to know the truth here.



I would add to this that prayer for food in the company of non-believers is a good witness in that it shows we as Christians take the providence of God seriously in even the smallest things.


----------



## Skyler (Jan 25, 2012)

What is the practical difference between praying "with" unbelievers before a meal and simply praying in front of them?


----------



## Somerset (Jan 25, 2012)

When I had my cataract operation last November I prayed that God would guide the hand of the surgeon, that He would keep everyone else involved on their toes and for the equipment - that it be functioning and sterile..


----------



## Jack K (Jan 25, 2012)

The idea of "blessing" something is understood in so many different ways by people with sometimes wacky beliefs that I'd probably stay away from that language. But the idea that we pray to God that he would keep equipment working and safe shows a reliance on him for everything. It's perfectly appropriate and expresses faith in God above faith in technology.


----------



## Chellemonkey (Jan 25, 2012)

I tend to avoid the word "bless" because I feel that there can be so many meanings given to it by different people and it has become so common that it has lost any true significance, for example saying "bless you" when someone sneezes. That doesn't mean anything anymore it's just the accepted thing to say. I don't think it is sinful, I just tend to shy away from it.
About the specific/general prayer I think that each have their own place. I know some people who are more of the "name it claim it type" feel they need to be super specific. If it something that you are really passionate about and you have many details in your desires definitely bring those to the Lord. We are told He wants us to tell Him all the desires of our hearts but sometimes God says no, maybe to one detail maybe to your whole request and we have to remember that He had a plan that glorifies Himself and will be the best thing for us. There are definitely times that we know we don't have a clue what will be best and we just are worried about a person and want the Lord to help them and it is appropriate to be vague.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 25, 2012)

One of my standing prayers is: "If my car is going to break down, let it be in the driveway or parking lot". I realize things wear out and break. However, a small blessing I ask for is controlling where and when, to keep me from getting stranded in an undesirable location.


----------



## christiana (Jan 25, 2012)

Somerset said:


> When I had my cataract operation last November I prayed that God would guide the hand of the surgeon, that He would keep everyone else involved on their toes and for the equipment - that it be functioning and sterile..


Absolutely, and may the treatment team come to surgery after a night of rest with their skills and wit sharp to perform the necessary procedures to the very best of their knowledge and ability and may the rehab period be rapid and uneventful. I've prayed that way for friends and family going to surgery for long years.


----------



## earl40 (Jan 25, 2012)

Rich Koster said:


> One of my standing prayers is: "If my car is going to break down, let it be in the driveway or parking lot". I realize things wear out and break. However, a small blessing I ask for is controlling where and when, to keep me from getting stranded in an undesirable location.



One of my standing prayers is "Thank you Jesus for breaking my car in the driveway". Unfortunately I have prayed this way to much.

Also so far as Jesus praying with unbelievers I do believe He did not include those who He knew would never not believe in Him....Of course He may have prayed to the Father to bless them with good providence all the time knowing that He was heaping coals on their heads. I could be wrong here but I see prayer as a form of worship and we all here agree we should not worship with at least people who openly do not believe in Jesus.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 25, 2012)

earl40 said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > One of my standing prayers is: "If my car is going to break down, let it be in the driveway or parking lot". I realize things wear out and break. However, a small blessing I ask for is controlling where and when, to keep me from getting stranded in an undesirable location.
> ...



Do you really say "Thank you Jesus for breaking my car in the driveway", or is this sarcasm? I'm a little confused here.

To clarify my prior post, I don't think it is silly to ask the Lord to bless things. He is the one who holds them together, down to the atomic level. It appears from the OP we are dealing with medical equipment. It has a useful "life span". If it was going to break, wouldn't it be a benefit to a person for it to give out during start-up, rather than during a procedure? We may debate over the exact words used in the prayer, but I do not think the general idea is silly. Back to the car example, I was giving an example of how I was requesting to be blessed. It would be harmful for me to walk several miles on these knees. If it breaks in the driveway, no big problem for me, therefore I would consider it a blessing.


----------



## earl40 (Jan 26, 2012)

Rich Koster said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



Of course God is the primary cause of all that passes. No doubt He uses my sinful proclivities to teach me to do regular maintenance on my car....which BTW my wife is usually the hammer of His will of what I should have done.

PS My original post of course should have read "Thank you Jesus for keeping my car alive till I reached the driveway." 

---------- Post added at 07:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 PM ----------




Skyler said:


> What is the practical difference between praying "with" unbelievers before a meal and simply praying in front of them?



The former bow their heads and close their eyes with you while they roll them under their eyelids. the later stay around while you pray because they are to polite to offend you, and don't want to miss out on the first piece of meat.

Yes I am a tad cynical.


----------

